# Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount - MUSIKMESSE!



## Synesthesia (Mar 4, 2014)

*SPITFIRE are at Musikmesse!! Come and see us -- Hall 5.1, Stand E30.
*




*BONES VOLUME 1*, Features two sections; *Tenor Trombones a2* and *Bass Trombones a2* (in future volumes you’ll get soloists, giving you 3 totally different players of each size on different instruments in different positions when played tutti) played by some of the greatest players on the planet today. *Deeply sampled* with an *essential* set of articulations, the most comprehensive set of mic positions all ingeniously scripted for an *"it just plays out of the box experience"*.



PRELUDE TO BATTLE -- Andy B

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/bones/PreludeToBattle_AB.mp3[/mp3]

(link for non flash users - http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/bones/PreludeToBattle_AB.mp3)


WILL REQUIRE A *FULL* VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

*AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD TODAY AT A 20% OFF DISCOUNT PRICE OF £223 (RRP £279) OFFER ENDS 18th MARCH*



After the masterful simplicity of the http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-albion (Albion) - epic 'out-of-the-box' orchestral ensembles and the finely crafted detail and esoteric beauty of the Loegria anthology, Spitfire at last are creating the ultimate detailed brass collection as part of their comprehensive http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (British Modular Range). Spitfire's long term project to create the greatest sounding, deepest sampled and ultimately future proofed living orchestral virtual instruments collection on the planet today.

Composers have been travelling the world to come and record in London for many years now, our strings are formidable, alongside our woodwinds and brass. But the bones, well they’re just the *backbone* of any self respecting brass section! Maybe it’s the colliery tradition, the *numerous symphony and chamber orchestras*, the three major opera houses, several world class concert halls and *80+ theatre pits* and buzzing *film *business in London alone. It leaves our brass players a cut above the rest of the world.

As with Spitfire's entire BML range, *Bones* features the best musicians working in London today playing rarefied and priceless instruments. The English Session Orchestra comprise the finest session musicians on the London scene, all of whom have played on the majority of *A-list movies* recorded here - a healthy mix of seasoned session players interspersed with international soloists, high-profile chamber musicians and emerging young talent. Recorded by http://www.spitfireaudio.com/jake-jackson-recording-engineer-qa.html (Jake Jackson) at Air Studios, one of the finest recording studios in the world and host to film scores including Gladiator, Inception, The Batman Tryptic, Harry Potter, James Bond and countless top selling classical recordings, *Bones vol 1* has been recorded through a selection of rarefied microphones, via Neve Montserrat pre-amps, through the world's largest Neve 88R desk onto a finely maintained Studer 2" tape machine (the only orchestral library on the market to be recorded first to tape) and finally to 96k 24 bit digital via high end Prism AD converters.

All the players are recorded in situ and mixed carefully with the correct perspective and placing so that they lock together which each and every BML module as if they were all in the same room together when recording. This means that when you start putting sections together it simply works. No mixing, panning, or careful manipulation of reverbs is required to create ultra realistic true sounding mockups, demos and masters. It is designed for ease of use and instant satisfaction with numerous mic positions and essential Jake Jackson mixes to give you options to change the character of the recording, and apply the BML sound to any number of applications. 

*Bones Volume 1* also features many scripting and sampling innovations developed when producing our seminal http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-1 (Sable) and http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (Mural) strings ranges and comes with the full feature set and intuitive GUI developed for the whole of the BML range. As you would expect with BML, Bones will feature a comprehensive selection of microphone perspectives and labour saving Jake Jackson mixes. Bones also has some additional expression features including tightness and control of release triggers to give even more human elements and a further ability to tweak.



*Volume #1 Tenor & Bass Bones a2 Essential Articulations.*

As working award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Bones #1 is a carefully curated selection of essential articulations from the two trombone sections to give you everything you would need to compose great music for a brass section. 

Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls *BML Bones Volume 1* features the following articulations.

*Tenor a2* and *Bass a2* (2 players on each)

*LEGATO* - These are true legato patches where every possible interval within the range we have selected has been recorded. They are monophonic and rely on you overlapping the notes otherwise the start of the sample will be re-triggered. These use dynamic controllers.

*LONGS* - Marked “Regal”, which is a warm soft tone going up to a strong declaimation with and without vibrato. These use dynamic controllers.

*LONGS CUIVRE* - Cuivre means “brassy” and the players play a full edgy tone here at full tilt! 

*MARCATO* - This is the longest short note - and it has a round marked attack.

*TENUTO* - This is the medium length short note, with a tenuto feel.

*SHORTS STACCATISSIMO* - The shortest of our shorts.

*MULTI TONGUE* - This articulation gives you two controls: Use the MW to switch between double (0-41) triple (42-84) and quad tonguing (85-127) --- and use velocity to change the final note of the pattern: Velocity 1-80 plays a sample with a tight, abrupt end, and Vel 81-127 plays a sample with an accented, longer end.

*RIPS & FALLS* - These are fx of quick glisses up to and down from the note you play on the keyboard. You can control them in two ways: Longer rips/falls are on MW from 0-64, Shorter one from 65-127 --- and there are two dynamics controlled by velocity.

*FX GLISSANDI* - No trombone library would be complete without appropriate exploitation of that cheeky slider. Herein lies a collection of fantastic articulations.

Future volumes will contain soloists, and more esoteric detailed and advanced selection of tools including mutes and different types of legato. But we have no doubt that this first volume will get you up and running straight away with our great British trombones. These sounds will be your workhorse and what will provide you with 90% of your flying time in the future!


*12.2 GB* OF LOSSLESS COMPRESSED DATA (*MAIN MICROPHONES INITIAL RELEASE ONLY*) AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD NOW.

WILL REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.


FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-204-bones-volume-1 (HERE.)


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

Be the first one to say I Love it!!!


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 4, 2014)

OMG! Waiting a long time for this!!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2014)

Bought. But need to wait until I can play them. Whole studio packed down. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## G.E. (Mar 4, 2014)

I did not expect it to be available today when I saw the announcement.This was a pleasant surprise !


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mmendez (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

Wow, have been waiting for this one for a while. Downloading now.

Congratulations Spitfire, you rock! o-[][]-o 

By the way, the manual mentions navigating to "MURAL" in page six. No biggie, though.

Miguel


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

Sounds great guys! I don't use bones a2 very often, but still have to have these.

I can see why you wouldn't include con sordino here in the a2 volume, but I do hope you plan to include 2 or 3 con sordino arts (long, Fp, stacc) for the tenor, in the upcoming trombones solo volume. That's soooo characteristic of that instrument!

Cheers


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds absolutely top notch (especially the low velocity shorts). Surprised Spitfire didn't tackle sfp with their brass though. Is there a creative workaround that can realistically pull that off without using multiple patches?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

I'm a trombone player and I've never heard of quad tonguing. Is anyone able to shed some light on this technique?


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 4, 2014)

As usual, everything sounds great. Congratulations on this wonderful release.

Just some constructive feedback: I do lament the fact that there are no con sordino patches or detaché (tongued) legato. Being a brass player myself, I can't think of more essential articulations than those two and it really is the only thing that is holding me back from purchasing at this point.

Regardless, the quality is wonderful and I'll still consider picking them up in the future. You guys make beautiful products. Cheers!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*



TheWillardofOZ @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> I'm a trombone player and I've never heard of quad tonguing. Is anyone able to shed some light on this technique?



They are just using the term "quad tongue" to describe the fact that there are 4 notes being played in fast succession. The players are almost certainly just double-toniguing 4 notes in a row. i.e. - ta-ka-ta-ka


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

>8o This is getting quite ridiculous! I was hoping for a month free of library purchases  May be not :D


----------



## esencia (Mar 4, 2014)

Really great sound !
amazing as is!
Just one question... I wonder how BONES and LO BRASS library from spitfire audio can work together or if some articulations would be in both?
I'm looking for a brass and woodwind library (if I could afford enough  ), to complete my other orchestral library (MURAL, SOLO STRINGS...)
Which brass library should be the next ideal one?


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

Fantastic sound, it sounds much more clearer/focused than Albion brass. Was the same recording equipment used?


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*

Thanks for the kind feedback all! We'll delve into the questions tomorrow, its been an exhausting day!

In the meantime -- here's a demo by Andy B featuring Bones Vol 1:

PRELUDE TO BATTLE -- ANDY B

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/bones/PreludeToBattle_AB.mp3[/mp3]


___
link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/bones/PreludeToBattle_AB.mp3


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds fabulous but ill have to stick with Cinebrass for now. 8(


----------



## The Darris (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Great demo Andy. I love that you inner Gustav Holst was let loose with those new bones. This is an extremely good sounding library, well done. 

I wish I had the funds for this now but I am still recovering from Mural. Anyway, I look forward to some more goodies this month, as noted on your FB post yesterday. Thanks again!!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> PRELUDE TO BATTLE -- ANDY B


Great sounding brass. Maybe some trumpets could have come in handy? :mrgreen: 

And excellent writing. Great harmonic progression and control !


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm hearing bones of the left side. Sounds strange that they are there! Is this panning done by Andy or is it just the Ambient mics that make it sound like that because of the room reflections?

Bones are usually placed more centrally coming from the right, or further back to the right. Which is why I'm wondering.

Absolutely wonderful demo for these though. Sounds very authentic!


----------



## jleckie (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice demo Andy!


----------



## SeanM1960 (Mar 4, 2014)

Walid F. @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> I'm hearing bones of the left side.



Pretty sure those are horns. Which, of course, SHOULD be coming from the left side.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Sorry if this is a stupid ques... I actually googled this, but couldnt come up with an answer.

This product is Bones A2. What is the significance of "A2"? Is that a Spitfire term, or a known orchestral term? If the latter, what is the diff between A2 and A1, assuming there is an A1?

Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 4, 2014)

Bones a2 means two trombones are being played. Horns a1 would be a solo horn which I believe will be in the upcoming modules.


----------



## jleckie (Mar 4, 2014)

So what would an a2 solo horn be?


----------



## dryano (Mar 4, 2014)

Solo a2 ist bullshit... would be the same as divisi unison.

a2 or a3 or a(N) does not only mean 2, 3 or N instruments, but 2, 3 or N instruments in unison. I think that labeling by SF is very accurate and clear to anybody, who at least has basic knowledge of the musical language


----------



## SeanM1960 (Mar 4, 2014)

dryano @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> Solo a2 ist bullshit... would be the same as divisi unison.
> 
> a2 or a3 or a(N) does not only mean 2, 3 or N instruments, but 2, 3 or N instruments in unison. I think that labeling by SF is very accurate and clear to anybody, who at least has basic knowledge of the musical language



Ok, well guess what Captain Intelligence, there are people who don't know everything about musical language - including me...unlike other members of this forum apparently do. I dont know, so I asked in an attempt to learn something. I am assuming that there isn't a problem with that?


----------



## tmm (Mar 4, 2014)

These sound great! I think I'm going to wait for the low reeds to come out too, then pick this + low brass + flutes + low reeds up at the same time, to maximize the usage of my voucher I've been saving.

So please, release low reeds within the next 2 weeks, so I can get the discount on those and this 

Honestly, though, the more you guys release, the more I'm considering going all SF. Your combo of all-in-one patches and awesome tone & attention to detail is pretty unbeatable.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Another exciting release from Spitfire, for sure.

I was curious if there is a summation or list that shows the planned volumes to be released for all of the musical groups i.e. TBns - Tpts - Hrns - the WW. Are there 2 volumes with solos and mutes in vol 2, etc. ?

It would be great to get a handle on what this whole library is going to cost approx. so everyone can start budgeting, myself included. Not having any mutes in the Tbns vol 1 makes this so less predictable, any help is much appreciated.

Great release gents!

Mr A


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*



Mr. Anxiety @ 5th March 2014 said:


> Another exciting release from Spitfire, for sure.
> 
> I was curious if there is a summation or list that shows the planned volumes to be released for all of the musical groups i.e. TBns - Tpts - Hrns - the WW. Are there 2 volumes with solos and mutes in vol 2, etc. ?
> 
> ...



Here you can find some info about the BLM series:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-modular-library-2014-releases-announced.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-mo ... unced.html)


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Thanks Ewig. I had seen that and although it is very informative, it doesn't really address my query above. There will undoubtedly be vol 2 releases of many of these libraries and knowing a bit more about this would be helpful in getting a longer range budget together for all things Spitfire.

Mr A


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 5, 2014)

esencia @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> Really great sound !
> amazing as is!
> Just one question... I wonder how BONES and LO BRASS library from spitfire audio can work together or if some articulations would be in both?
> I'm looking for a brass and woodwind library (if I could afford enough  ), to complete my other orchestral library (MURAL, SOLO STRINGS...)
> Which brass library should be the next ideal one?



Really enjoying (over)using this on a big robot caper I'm working on at mo. Important to point out that there is no duplication of effort or content within this massive new modular range.

Bones Vol1 are two sections: Tenor and Bass. Low Brass features a solitary CONTRABASS TROMBONE (we have absolutely amazing players of this searing bu**er of an instrument here in London) alongside the Tuba and Cimbassi.

Hope that clarifies.... 

We'll try and get you guys more info of what to expect with our entire range and are in fact busy trying to curate this now. It's tricky finding a balance between commonly used, everything you'd need 85 - 90% of the time stuff for volume 1's without making volume 2s so niche they're not worth developing. Our approach for the 85% idea is based on our years using the bespoke range and what you often grab for, but enjoying that extra 15%-of-the-time stuff to bring that extra something special to the party (a rasping con sord flutter brass instrument is my current favourite in that respect, it's kind of punk-noir).

Best.

C.


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

So, Bones Volume 2 will be only solo instrument?


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*



dhlkid @ Wed Mar 05 said:


> So, Bones Volume 2 will be only solo instrument?



No -- but we will announce full content nearer the time.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## AC986 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Andy that's great. What are those Spics? Mural? Mixture?


----------



## Andy B (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Thanks for the comments on the demo. 

The spics are mainly Mural with a tiny bit of Sable added. Nearly all of the samples used are from our commercial line, with the exceptions being a solo trumpet which has a very minor background role and some strings that double the Sable runs near the end of the piece.

There are obviously horns on the left but I also noticed that the bass trombone a2 staccs must have really excited the hall as there are some leftish reflections in the ambient mics.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

The trombones sound wonderful, instant purchase for me. After playing around with it for about an hour I can say that this is my favourite of your BML brass releases.. thus far! The tone is absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to have the trumpets, and of course anxiously awaiting all the further volumes too. 

But there is something that I'd like your input on, regarding your general philosophy for the entire BML range.
I think sampling both solo and a2 instruments is extremely useful, as two instruments being played simultaneously excite the room a lot more and can give you a more realistic result than stacking solo instruments playing in unison. But, as triadic writing with a single instrument on each note is very common for trombones (and trumpets, horns etc.), how do you propose we tackle such situations? 

Using the same soloist on each line works moderately well with short notes, but longs are a problem due to the identical timbre (and overlapping spacial placement bothers me more than with short notes). Considering you sample diatonically (I hope I am correct on this?) then clusters are even more of an issue, as you'd be triggering the same sample, re-pitched. 

In short - I love your BML libraries, how they mix with each other perfectly and the huge variety of articulations they offer. But, I think the overall concept would fall short of being the ultimate sampled orchestral product if it lacked additional soloists to allow for more detailed orchestration. Of course I understand the budget concerns for extra soloists and realise this might be viewed as more of a niche product, but I for one would use them all the time in my orchestrations.. And I hope I'm not alone in saying that.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this!

Cheers,
Mihkel


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

+1 

Mihkel, You raise an extremely valid point.

Mr A


----------



## SeanM1960 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

May I ask please, how many velocity layers the longs (leg) are, and also the shorts? Thanks.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Speaking about the trombones, we'll have Tenor solo, Bass solo, Tenor a2, & Bass a2. For 3 part writing, I'd use:

Tenor a2
Tenor solo
Bass solo

...Or maybe:

Tenor solo
Tenor solo (from HB for example)
Bass solo

We have this situation with most brass libraries so far. VSL did do two Horns & 2 Trumpets. Berlin Brass might (in keeping with BWW).

Then there's alway the transposition trick for that track where you want that.

Not a problem imo. I'll undoubtedly load up two separate Tenor solos (SF) + Bass solo, and go with it. 2nd choice I'd mix in another library....


----------



## JT (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

The Bones are outstanding. I don't know what Spitfire's release schedule is, but the brass is complete except for the trumpets. Please don't make us wait too long for them.


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Please remember we're very committed to the solo version of these bones too, these will be forthcoming in future volumes.

Thanks for your kind words, a lot of manpower and expense goes into these modules so it's great to hear good stuff back.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*



jamwerks @ Wed Mar 05 said:


> Speaking about the trombones, we'll have Tenor solo, Bass solo, Tenor a2, & Bass a2. For 3 part writing, I'd use:
> 
> Tenor a2
> Tenor solo
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, Jamwerks. You're right, it's uncommon to offer each instrument separately in brass libraries, but in a constantly progressing field such as virtual orchestration I would expect the future to bring us more flexibility and fewer limitations. 

Spitfire seems to aspire to make BML into one of the most comprehensive orchestral libraries ever made, so I'd expect nothing less from them than to also be thinking progressively in this respect. 

The workarounds you suggest are what all of us have to resort to currently, true. At the moment my brass section is a mix of no less than 4 different libraries. But, leaving aside the sonically challenging task of effectively mixing different libraries, there are a few fundamental issues which have no apparent solution - for example some of the amazing articulations SF has in this trombone library are not available elsewhere. Besides, I doubt that any developer would be happy to send their customers to a competitor in order to get more functionality out of their products.

Then there's the transposition trick - I think it's really useful for something like Sable, allowing you to essentially double or triple the size of the ensemble, but for creating a duplicate of a solo instrument I find it less useful. Having the doubled instrument placed right on top of the original one in terms of placement doesn't sound good, at least not to me (using any close mics in the mix makes it sound even less appealing). Using some additional EQ and perhaps also changing the placement helps (though it breaks my heart to have to mess with the beautiful sonic image of AIR). And, I don't think this lines up well with the SF concept of minimal tweaking required to produce fantastic results. (In addition there's the added, although not the biggest annoyance of losing a few notes at the top / bottom of the instrument because of the transposition.)

One additional solo trombone would be enough to cover most situations, while using the bass trombone solo to play the lowest voice (although I quite often tend to write for 3 tenors + bass.. but am willing to compromise somewhere  ). But without the equivalent of the bass trombone, the upcoming trumpet solo + a2 is even more limited when it comes to triadic writing. 

I admit that I am somewhat spoiled by products already on the market like SM brass and BWW that allow you to orchestrate each voice individually. I also think having groups of a2, a3 etc. is still crucial in addition to individual instruments. No-one currently offers a library that does everything, but seeing as sample libraries are getting bigger and more comprehensive every day and as Spitfire is definitely one of the more progressive developers - here's hoping they will be the first to offer us both! And of course I'd still really love to hear how any of this corresponds to the official vision and concept of Spitfire.

Cheers,
Mihkel


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Mihkel,

Its definitely a nice idea for the future -- at present its not something we have recorded, so we are working through the massive set of recordings we have made to get the basic version of the full orchestra out.

I'd personally love to have separate soloists so I'm definitely not ruling this out.

Its important to remember though that the reason these libraries sound so much better than what we have used before is the absolute no compromise across the board - we don't record in territories where players are paid a pittance and cannot afford the best instruments, and in rooms that are not ideal, with signal chains that are second best.

We record the absolute cream of the players -- truly jaw dropping talent -- in one of the greatest rooms for orchestral music, with the best possible signal chain, incredible instruments (many King James II strads - one sold recently for £9.8 million), a great engineer.. 

These things are terrifyingly expensive. This is why not many people do it this way!! Theres no obfuscation here, you can see our session pictures, videos, we even did a live webcast of a couple of recent mural sessions. 
 
We would make a lot more profit if we cut a few corners, but thats not why we went into this originally! We want the best train set...

:D

thanks,

Paul


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Thank you for answering my question Paul, really glad to hear your are considering adding further instruments in the future - that move makes a lot of sense to me, seeing as you're taking many steps to future-proof this library (the myriad of mic positions etc.). 

And, of course, I salute you for not cutting any corners and fully realise the costs of producing top quality samples without any compromises must be astronomical. I hope recording additional soloists is a financially viable move and that it can happen as soon as possible!

Cheers,
Mihkel


----------



## AstronautDown (Mar 6, 2014)

Mihkel makes a valid and important point. Having three different instruments/players would add significantly to the detail and realism of our orchestrations. There are workarounds but there's a reason they are called "workarounds" and not "solutions".



Synesthesia @ Thu Mar 06 said:


> I'd personally love to have separate soloists so I'm definitely not ruling this out.


That is good to know! It would really drive Spitfire (more than) one step ahead of the competition, especially in the brass department!

Keep up the great work 

Chris


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Excellent - OpenReach just spotted coming down our drive hopefully with a few bits and bytes of Trombone!

It's taken over 24hrs to download just two of the files so I sent a few Spitfires in the direction of BT and OpenReach this morning! They've admitted it's a line fault (yet again) :evil: 

Meanwhile, I've been comparing my Spitfire Horns with some other brass libraries. I love the dynamic control SF provides at the quieter end of the spectrum. Several of my other brass libraries have a tendency to go ff at the slightest touch of the modwheel. I like the separate arts that are provided when something more epic is needed (bells up in the case of the horns). I was almost going to pass on the Bones but access to these quieter and more detailed arts is a must.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BONES Vol 1! 20% discount for limited time! - new Andy B demo!*

Sorry for the ever occuring question...

But I think for some past SF products, there used to be a way to buy without VAT (if you are an EU VAT regged company obviously) by choosing some option - I can't seem to find this during the purchasing process on the 'bones...? Some direct link to a buy without VAT isn't good enough because I have a voucher I need to use too 8)


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 6, 2014)

They sound great - unfortunately will have to miss the intro price and wait until next pay day as I wasn't quite prepared for this one coming out so spent it on other stuff haha - oh well, looking forward to adding them to my BML template


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Simon,

Go here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/vat-number-verification

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome Paul, thx!


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 13, 2014)

We are at Musikmesse!!

Come and see us -- Hall 5.1 Stand E30.


----------



## Enyak (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh man, I had no idea you guys would be there this year. I don't think I can fit it in this year, but I would almost just go to say hi!


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2014)

Love the sound of these bones! However, I need to use the pitch bend wheel with the full patches for a track but I can't find a way to get to the Kontakt Edit Mode to edit the full patch (as I can with the individual patches). 

Is it possible to do so? (oh dear I hope so) The script in the main patches seems to overwrite my ability to make conventional Kontakt edits such as assigning MIDI controllers and such. Normally I click on the wrench, but its now its replaced by "gears" which only brings me to "Instrument Options", not the Edit Mode. :shock: 

Please tell me what I'm missing and that there surely is a way to perform standard Kontakt edits still. While the scripting is great and all, I sure hope its still possible to perform manual edits in the main patches for the best of both possible worlds. ^>|


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 15, 2014)

synergy543 @ Sat Mar 15 said:


> Love the sound of these bones! However, I need to use the pitch bend wheel with the full patches for a track but I can't find a way to get to the Kontakt Edit Mode to edit the full patch (as I can with the individual patches).
> 
> Is it possible to do so? (oh dear I hope so) The script in the main patches seems to overwrite my ability to make conventional Kontakt edits such as assigning MIDI controllers and such. Normally I click on the wrench, but its now its replaced by "gears" which only brings me to "Instrument Options", not the Edit Mode. :shock:
> 
> Please tell me what I'm missing and that there surely is a way to perform standard Kontakt edits still. While the scripting is great and all, I sure hope its still possible to perform manual edits in the main patches for the best of both possible worlds. ^>|



I may be able to answer this. The wrench is disabled in the individual leg patches of some SF products to protect some scripting - and this will carry through to the full patches as these also contain the leg patches. If you don't need the leg patch, a workaround would be to load just the art you need to work with.

I too would like access because I use some Kontakt effects (usually a touch of Concert Hall A reverb to help blend in other libs) but it's not a serious issue in my case - and will become less so as the need for other libraries lessens. I hope to have an all SF template in due course.

Graham

PS Paul offered to investigate a work around for me but I didn't take him up on it. I expect he would look at building in similar functionality for you if it added something to the library's usability.


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2014)

(Post deleted. Wrong thread.)


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 15, 2014)

Graham Keitch @ Sat Mar 15 said:


> I may be able to answer this. The wrench is disabled in the individual leg patches of some SF products to protect some scripting - and this will carry through to the full patches as these also contain the leg patches. If you don't need the leg patch, a workaround would be to load just the art you need to work with.
> 
> I too would like access because I use some Kontakt effects (usually a touch of Concert Hall A reverb to help blend in other libs) but it's not a serious issue in my case - and will become less so as the need for other libraries lessens. I hope to have an all SF template in due course.
> 
> Graham



Thanks Graham, I think your right and your suggestion is the same conclusion that I've come to and that is to use the individual articulations when I need to edit. I do wish it were also possible in the main legato patch too though.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2014)

Sure sounds good. Been playing with them all they. They give me a boner 

Good job guys!


----------

